# Whats the most vicious beatdown in UFC history?



## JW78 (May 18, 2011)

I just saw the Carwin Mir at UFC 111 fight for the first time last night (got to the bar late that night). From the time Carwin unleashes those uppercuts from the clinch to the end of the fight, that IMHO was the most vicious brutal beatdown ever. I cant remember anything that comes close. Maybe Chuck Tito I

What's Yours?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Those knees from Ben Saunders. 

Vitor vs Wand.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

GSP on Fitch?
A.Silva on Leben?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I remember Kongo wrecked some white dude. Maybe it was Al Turk. GSP beat Penn pretty badly in their second fight. Jon Jones vs most of his opponents. Anderson vs Rich. There are just so many, including fights that are not high profile fights.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Silva vs Franklin 1



diablo5597 said:


> There are just so many, including fights that are not high profile fights.


This.

There are too many,


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

JBJ on Hamill was pretty vicious
N Diaz vs. Macrus Davis
Thiago silva vs Vera (once it hit the floor was pretty brutal)
As much as I love Brock, Cain did give him a beating.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

here are a few

Silva vs Griffin
GSP vs Fitch
Bones vs Shogun
Penn vs Sanchez
Bones vs Hammil
Couture vs Gonzaga


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

one more...

Mir / Lesnar II

Lesnar took his soul


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Patrick Smith Vs Scott Morris in UFC 2. Fast and incredibly brutal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwtJ6vMgeyM


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Alexander vs Jardine

Silva vs Jardine

SILVA'S GOT THE **** CHOKE!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

The most VICIOUS in my opinion hasn't even been mentioned yet:

BJ PENN VS JOE STEVENSON

If you ever wanted to convince somebody that MMA is a barbaric disgusting vicious sport, you would show them this fight. The most one sided fight, on the other hand, is a different story.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Silva vs Franklin 1


/thread

That fight was like watching a brutal slasher film. The end felt like it was in slow motion as a near dead Franklin tried to stumble away from Silva as he kept sticking the knife into him. It is one of the few times where I felt bad for the person I wanted to lose after he lost.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I still say it's Keith Hackney vs Joe Son, it hurts to watch.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

1. Silva leaving Rampage lifeless on the ropes in Pride
2. Rampage fighting some random Russian dude, only because of how it went down. The guy was expending all his energy trying to sub Rampage's arm and you could see him slowly and desperately emptying his gas tank to the point that when they got stood up the guy couldn't hold his hands up. A fresh Rampage against a guy who couldn't lift up his hands, it was bad.
3. Franklin vs. Silva 1
4. for comedie's sake Silva vs. Griffin


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Gary Goodridge's elbows against Paul Herrera at UFC 8 or Remco Pardoel's elbows against Orlando Weit at UFC 2.

I thought both were dead when I watched each originally, and I still think both died.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Patrick Smith Vs Scott Morris in UFC 2. Fast and incredibly brutal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwtJ6vMgeyM


winner! ...and barely beat me to it.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Randy v Sylvia!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Over the course of 5 rounds, I would have to say it's a close call between GSP/Fitch and Franklin/Loiseau.

I just remember watching GSP vs. Fitch and having to continue to remind myself that Fitch is the number two Welterweight in the world. It was probabaly one of the biggest drubbings I've ever seen. Fitch offered nothing to GSP in that fight, I can't even remember him mounting any sort of offense at all.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

when Frank Shamrock picked up the russian guy and slammed him down on his head. Then a full force punch to the jaw when the guy was already knocked out! At the time I thought he killed the guy!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ari said:


> Over the course of 5 rounds, I would have to say it's a close call between GSP/Fitch and *Franklin/Loiseau*.


Forgot about that one! Loiseau's forehead was ENORMOUS.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Patrick Smith Vs Scott Morris in UFC 2. Fast and incredibly brutal.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwtJ6vMgeyM


Thanks for the throwback! It was brutal then and still is even today.



aerius said:


> I still say it's Keith Hackney vs Joe Son, it hurts to watch.


 Hahah...that was when hitting the gonads was allowed. Another throwback. 



rabakill said:


> 1. Silva leaving Rampage lifeless on the ropes in Pride
> 2. Rampage fighting some random Russian dude, only because of how it went down. The guy was expending all his energy trying to sub Rampage's arm and you could see him slowly and desperately emptying his gas tank to the point that when they got stood up the guy couldn't hold his hands up. A fresh Rampage against a guy who couldn't lift up his hands, it was bad.
> 3. Franklin vs. Silva 1
> 4. *for comedie's sake Silva vs. Griffin*


I would say that was one of the most brilliant matches on display rather than vicious. It was because it was so brilliant that it was vicious. I watched that fight 22 times. People don't realize when Anderson Silva gets put to the test you see results like that. He becomes NEO...



rygu said:


> Gary Goodridge's elbows against Paul Herrera at UFC 8 or Remco Pardoel's elbows against Orlando Weit at UFC 2.
> 
> I thought both were dead when I watched each originally, and I still think both died.


Oh yah...love me the throwbacks. I always wanted to try that. Big Daddy put Hererra in a crucifix and just laid waste to em...

Hmm...it would appear that all the good ones are taken. If you were looking purely at facial marks; Hominick is up there against Aldo although he was still very much in the game surprisingly. 

Actually I know...Tank vs John Matua. He put dude in a seizure and mocked him. Felt helluve bad for em.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Kongo v Al Turk for me. That was some brutal ground and pound.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

The earlier UFC's were way more brutal than the modern day stuff, Guys today know how to defend most things and theres way better rules, thats why you see a lot of fights going to decision. But Back in the day nobody had a clue about anything other than the one style they trained so when a guy was out of his comfort zone more often then not they got brutally destroyed. I mean look at that pat smith video in the thread, Pat could of easily killed that guy if he kept going and he was "legally" allowed to do so if he wanted. Thank god Pat knew when he was done and stopped the fight himself, you actually see that they are thinking about continuing the fight because the guy is starts to get back up and they tell pat to go to his corner. They just didnt have a clue back then.

I thought the first ever fight in the UFC was pretty damn brutal, Gordeau vs Tuli. That kick to the face still makes me cringe, it was clean full on in the face full force with no attempt to stop it, teeth flying everywhere. He kicked him so hard that Tuli's teeth got buried into gordeau's foot, so deep that he actully fought his next fight with them still in there, thats a true story.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

It has got to be when Pete Sell fought Matt Brown, Brown Legit KOed hom only for the ref to somehow believe Sell was OK and stand him up only for Brown to beat him down 2 more times


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Shady1 said:


> It has got to be when Pete Sell fought Matt Brown, Brown Legit KOed hom only for the ref to somehow believe Sell was OK and stand him up only for Brown to beat him down 2 more times


Just watched that fight for the first time. Man, it was brutal, but what the hell was Yves Lavigne thinking!?

It looked more brutal, I suppose, because Matt knew how bad he was hurt, and had to punish him more to get the victory. 

That's some very very bad reffing and it pissed me off too.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Like many have said before, it's hard to top the early days for one sided beat downs. 

Right after Scott Norris got destroyed came the fight that has always been hard for me to watch. 

Fred Ettish vs Johnny Rhodes

couldn't find it on youtube and not smart enough to embed from other sources


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

fedor vs big nog


another fighters would be knocked out 10 times but not nog<;


----------



## alientude (Jun 13, 2010)

Surprised nobody's mentioned Sylvia vs. Cabbage. Talk about one-sided!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

To me at least the definition of beatdown means long and brutal beating where the person doesn't get knockout early.

BJ vs Sanchez
Tito vs Shamrock 1
Mir vs Lesnar 2
JBJ vs Shogun

Plenty of Pride fights too with knees on the ground, stomping and head kicks.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Most of the good ones are taken, I feel the most brutal are the ones where the guy keeps getting up and immediately gets worked on and put back down:

Franklin-Loiseau
Frainklin-Silva
GSP-Fitch
BJ Penn-Sanchez

All of the older UFC/PRIDE fights were brutal too with limbs being broken, teeth flying, soccer kicks on the ground.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Too lazy to think of my own. So stole other peoples. 



hixxy said:


> Kongo v Al Turk for me. That was some brutal ground and pound.


I'm sure his elbows are made of titanium or something! Got that PPV on DVD. Almost sickening. 



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> The most VICIOUS in my opinion hasn't even been mentioned yet:
> 
> BJ PENN VS JOE STEVENSON
> 
> If you ever wanted to convince somebody that MMA is a barbaric disgusting vicious sport, you would show them this fight. The most one sided fight, on the other hand, is a different story.


Can't believe its only been mentioned once. BJ choking out Joe Daddy with bloody spilling everywhere. Nice.



Indestructibl3 said:


> Randy v Sylvia!


This. Oh yes. Randy > God


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

UFC Vs Elite XC
UFC vs Pride
UFC vs Strikeforce
UFC vs Affliction


Hard to choose just one.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

rygu said:


> Gary Goodridge's elbows against Paul Herrera at UFC 8



This was what I was gonna to post, totally brutal and as you mentioned the guy looked dead (how many of those elbows landed while he was unconcious?)


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> This was what I was gonna to post, totally brutal and as you mentioned the guy looked dead (how many of those elbows landed while he was unconcious?)


Was that the one where Goodridge had the other dude in a crucifix position? I got that one on DVD somewhere too. 

Wait...this is it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Lesnar vs Mir II was pretty bad, especially since Mir kept signaling he was OK and then just curled up after a couple more. The way his head had room to bounce was sort of sickening because you knew they hurt. Credit to Mir for lasting so long, but it wasn't just the damage done, it was how you could see his body reacting to it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


>





> ...and Herrera is a very good grappler here..."


exactly when Goodridge caught him in the crucifix...LMAO at the commentator.
_
PS: this was the fight that got me hooked on MMA _


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

Cristiane Santos vs Jan Finney its not the ufc but this was horrible too watch even the fans were booing that the fight wasn't stopped in the first round.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

limba said:


> exactly when Goodridge caught him in the crucifix...LMAO at the commentator.
> _
> PS: this was the fight that got me hooked in MMA _


Haha, I noticed that too. Also noticed that Hererra is out cold after the first elbow, 7 more followed, each more devastating than the last. Just lethal. What took Big John so long?


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

yea that's the one


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Was that the one where Goodridge had the other dude in a crucifix position? I got that one on DVD somewhere too.
> 
> Wait...this is it.


I had seen all the UFC events before this one... but this particular fight I found difficult to watch. Needless to say, I made myself watch it several times, cause I a sicko like that.

The very definition of vicious.


----------



## Liddell67 (Dec 13, 2007)

Phil Baroni vs Dave Menne.
Definaetly worth a look if you haven't seen it.
Baroni looked like a potential champion at the end of that one.

Where did it all go wrong........


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I could link you a couple of pics that will answer that question


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Weird no one has mentioned 

*chuck liddel vs wanderlei silva*

No one remembers this?










LOL i wanna F*uck chuck

poor wandie was nervous in front of all those people.

gotta love him tho


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jones/Shogun
GSP/Koscheck
GSP/Fitch
GSP/Penn
Kongo/Al-Turk
Machida/Evans
Machida/Silva


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

In recent memory, Bones v Shogun was pretty brutal, i remember feeling sorry for Shogun.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> when Frank Shamrock picked up the russian guy and slammed him down on his head. Then a full force punch to the jaw when the guy was already knocked out! At the time I thought he killed the guy!


that ended his career, russian bloke had to retire after that fight.

i think the most vicious beatowns and soul destroying beatdowns in UFC history:

- Rich/silva 1
- MIR/brock 2


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Brock/Mir 2 certainly was a vicious beatdown. Pounded Mir's face in.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

That Goodridge one is a beast, was gonna post it....

Abbott v Varelans UFC 6
Frye v Hall UFC 10
Coleman v Frye UFC 10


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Couldn't find Sakuraba vs Arona by itself but it starts at about the 5 minute mark on this highlight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

damn Rusty! that whole video makes me want to start the sakuraba retirement fund.

He did win a UFC tourney, I would love to see Dana hire him to work for ufc Japan.

He was so cool, so entertaining, It's so sad to watch him fight now.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Jones/Shogun
> GSP/Koscheck
> GSP/Fitch
> GSP/Penn
> ...



Kongo vs Al- Turk was the worst GNP in UFC history.
Gonzaga vs Crocop was the most sudden and brutal ending.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

urijah faber vs jose aldo man those leg kicks had me squinting...


----------



## Azemiops (Oct 15, 2006)

Igor Zinoviev. Didn't kill him, obviously, but he did end his career. KOs don't come much more brutal than that.


----------



## Azemiops (Oct 15, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> when Frank Shamrock picked up the russian guy and slammed him down on his head. Then a full force punch to the jaw when the guy was already knocked out! At the time I thought he killed the guy!


Igor Zinoviev. Didn't kill him, obviously, but he did end his career. KOs don't come much more brutal than that.


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

For me worst beatdown to be Brandon Lee Hinkle vs Sean Gannon. Gannon was pretty much crying by the end of that fight. Hinkle absolutely broke him body and spirit.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Captain Stupid said:


> For me worst beatdown to be Brandon Lee Hinkle vs Sean Gannon. Gannon was pretty much crying by the end of that fight. Hinkle absolutely broke him body and spirit.


I had forgotten about that one. That was very uncomfortable to watch. No exciting action or memorable moments, just a man who shouldn't have been there getting hurt.

and it seemed to go on and on....


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Brock/Mir II


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

After watching Sakuraba vs Arona, it made me almost sick the damage that he took. How the fight wasn't stopped by the ref or his corner confuses me. He could have been killed, and the visable damage afterwards was worse than Shamrock/tito and Mir/Brock. He looked like that snickers chewing dude from goonies.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> damn Rusty! that whole video makes me want to start the sakuraba retirement fund.
> 
> He did win a UFC tourney, I would love to see Dana hire him to work for ufc Japan.
> 
> He was so cool, so entertaining, It's so sad to watch him fight now.


He was a really cool guy. The worst part is the way the japanese would let him take a beating. That Arona fight should have been stopped much earlier like the post above mentions. 

He's a national hero but he's lost quite a few years of his life to the fight game

Dido on him working for the UFC though, he'd bring in a ton of fans just being so well liked.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

When I read the words 'vicious beatdown' all that comes to mind is Wandy and Shogun in pride and what they did to people.

One sore head though in the UFC would have been Sherk V Penn. Those right hands were crackers and incredibly Sherk took them and stayed up!


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

Soakked said:


> After watching Sakuraba vs Arona, it made me almost sick the damage that he took. How the fight wasn't stopped by the ref or his corner confuses me. He could have been killed, and the visable damage afterwards was worse than Shamrock/tito and Mir/Brock. He looked like that snickers chewing dude from goonies.





RustyRenegade said:


> He was a really cool guy. The worst part is the way the japanese would let him take a beating. That Arona fight should have been stopped much earlier like the post above mentions.
> 
> He's a national hero but he's lost quite a few years of his life to the fight game
> 
> Dido on him working for the UFC though, he'd bring in a ton of fans just being so well liked.


I thought that the first time I watched.That the ref should have stepped in.If you watch again you will see that his vision is impaired, and the damage Sakuraba took was not visible until the bell.Those were hard knees though and that alone should have keyed the ref.A prime example of why that is against ufc rules.
I will agree that he did not look human afterwards.


----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

Chris Leban welcoming A.Silva into the UFC was pretty brutal.


----------



## Banana Split (Jul 1, 2011)

Shogun vs Rampage


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothing comes to mind for me before Stevenson vs Penn. That was an absolute one-sided blood bath. I thought Joe was crying for a second when BJ sunk in that rear naked to finish him. Just brutal.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

How about Andre Winners fight yesterday? lol


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedor Emelianenko vs Heath Herring was pretty bad. Herring didn't know how to respond to Fedor's gnp.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Silva vs Rich 1
Silva vs Rich 2
Silva vs Forrest
Silva vs Leben
jones vs shogun
Chuck vs Randy or Tito


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Fedor Vs Goodridge.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Tito's first fight with Ken Shamrock. That fight was all Tito Ortiz.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

Seriously.Andre Winner is certainly one loss away from being cut from the UFC, but good luck finding someone tougher than that guy at 155.Most of the shots he took late in that first round landed flush, including three or four knees to the head


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

Intermission said:


> How about Andre Winners fight yesterday? lol


Seriously.Andre Winner is certainly one loss away from being cut from the UFC, but good luck finding someone tougher than that guy at 155.Most of the shots he took late in that first round landed flush, including three or four knees to the head


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Joe Lauzon has a habit of working lower tier opponents


----------



## RestInPeace (Jan 1, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Fedor Vs Goodridge.


I don't know if Fedor layed a better beatdown on Goodridge or Sylvia but both were damn good beatdowns.


----------



## Austin Jones (Jul 7, 2011)

has to be frank mir and brock lesnar 2.

i mean just look at mirs face at the end of the fight. can you say hamburger meat? lol


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Was Winners last fight mentioned already? That was as bad a beatdown as you will see!

Brock V Cain was one of the more humorous beatdowns I've seen!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I gotta go with Kongo vs Al Turk...

I don't think I've ever seen someone's face so smashed up.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Probably BJ v Sanchez. Maybe it was all the cartwheels that helped Diego to take that horrible beating like a man.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Vitor Belfort vs Scott Ferrozzo. 

Ferrozzo actually had pretty good stamina for a fat lard.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

AS vs GSP


----------

